# Scam: RCI True Points (Resort Consulting Advocates)



## puppymommo (Jul 13, 2017)

I got a postcard in the mail, marked "urgent" offering me an "android tablet" and $50 VISA Gift card. No mention of timeshare but I've been around the block a few times. So I called and they said something about an informational session offering help with using my timeshare. Aha! I had a little too much time on my hands so I signed up. The whole time this earnest young man (aka weasel) was talking to me I kept saying to myself "lies, lies, lies". At first I tried challenging him on some things, like, yes it is possible to refuse a timeshare inheritance. He brought in the bigger gun to "prove me wrong" and I realized the more I talked the longer I would be in there, so  I just kept nodding and saying "u-huh". It was the most amazing line of BS I have ever experienced, and I have sat through Wyndham, Bluegreen, Silverleaf and some no-name RCI resort presentations with a couple  of travel club presentations thrown in. They brought out the old "you mean you didn't get the letter?" and talked about what I missed out in with the great RCI lawsuit settlement of 2012. I missed out transferring my timeshare deeds into the "RCI True Points" program which is a pay as you go scheme eliminating maintenance fees. They even showed me computer print-outs with the RCI trademark on them looking like it came from a real RCI website. Except that it said "weeks points" which made about as much sense as anything else they said. Finally I had enough and pressed for the bottom line. Since the computer database said that I had not declined in 2012, I had the chance to give up my deeds now and move into the new RCI True Points program. 

Bottom line? All it would cost me is about $9000. I did not laugh in his face. By that time I was ready to get my $50 and my tablet and go  home. He sweetly explained that they cannot travel with the tablets so it will be mailed to me.  Instead of a VISA Gift card, he gave me a crisp $50. Again, I had too much time on my hands and it was actually a little bit amusing. I kept wanting to scream out to the other people in the room "don't you realize these people are lying through their teeth?!" I can't believe RCI lets this kind of thing go on. Not that I believe RCI is behind it but I can't believe they do not know about it.


----------



## LannyPC (Jul 14, 2017)

From what you have said, I'm kind of surprised they don't call themselves something like Resort Consulting Innovators so they can carry the initials RCI.


----------



## vacationer2 (Oct 10, 2018)

LannyPC said:


> From what you have said, I'm kind of surprised they don't call themselves something like Resort Consulting Innovators so they can carry the initials RCI.


----------



## vacationer2 (Oct 12, 2018)

puppymommo said:


> I got a postcard in the mail, marked "urgent" offering me an "android tablet" and $50 VISA Gift card. No mention of timeshare but I've been around the block a few times. So I called and they said something about an informational session offering help with using my timeshare. Aha! I had a little too much time on my hands so I signed up. The whole time this earnest young man (aka weasel) was talking to me I kept saying to myself "lies, lies, lies". At first I tried challenging him on some things, like, yes it is possible to refuse a timeshare inheritance. He brought in the bigger gun to "prove me wrong" and I realized the more I talked the longer I would be in there, so  I just kept nodding and saying "u-huh". It was the most amazing line of BS I have ever experienced, and I have sat through Wyndham, Bluegreen, Silverleaf and some no-name RCI resort presentations with a couple  of travel club presentations thrown in. They brought out the old "you mean you didn't get the letter?" and talked about what I missed out in with the great RCI lawsuit settlement of 2012. I missed out transferring my timeshare deeds into the "RCI True Points" program which is a pay as you go scheme eliminating maintenance fees. They even showed me computer print-outs with the RCI trademark on them looking like it came from a real RCI website. Except that it said "weeks points" which made about as much sense as anything else they said. Finally I had enough and pressed for the bottom line. Since the computer database said that I had not declined in 2012, I had the chance to give up my deeds now and move into the new RCI True Points program.
> 
> Bottom line? All it would cost me is about $9000. I did not laugh in his face. By that time I was ready to get my $50 and my tablet and go  home. He sweetly explained that they cannot travel with the tablets so it will be mailed to me.  Instead of a VISA Gift card, he gave me a crisp $50. Again, I had too much time on my hands and it was actually a little bit amusing. I kept wanting to scream out to the other people in the room "don't you realize these people are lying through their teeth?!" I can't believe RCI lets this kind of thing go on. Not that I believe RCI is behind it but I can't believe they do not know about it.





puppymommo said:


> I got a postcard in the mail, marked "urgent" offering me an "android tablet" and $50 VISA Gift card. No mention of timeshare but I've been around the block a few times. So I called and they said something about an informational session offering help with using my timeshare. Aha! I had a little too much time on my hands so I signed up. The whole time this earnest young man (aka weasel) was talking to me I kept saying to myself "lies, lies, lies". At first I tried challenging him on some things, like, yes it is possible to refuse a timeshare inheritance. He brought in the bigger gun to "prove me wrong" and I realized the more I talked the longer I would be in there, so  I just kept nodding and saying "u-huh". It was the most amazing line of BS I have ever experienced, and I have sat through Wyndham, Bluegreen, Silverleaf and some no-name RCI resort presentations with a couple  of travel club presentations thrown in. They brought out the old "you mean you didn't get the letter?" and talked about what I missed out in with the great RCI lawsuit settlement of 2012. I missed out transferring my timeshare deeds into the "RCI True Points" program which is a pay as you go scheme eliminating maintenance fees. They even showed me computer print-outs with the RCI trademark on them looking like it came from a real RCI website. Except that it said "weeks points" which made about as much sense as anything else they said. Finally I had enough and pressed for the bottom line. Since the computer database said that I had not declined in 2012, I had the chance to give up my deeds now and move into the new RCI True Points program.
> 
> Bottom line? All it would cost me is about $9000. I did not laugh in his face. By that time I was ready to get my $50 and my tablet and go  home. He sweetly explained that they cannot travel with the tablets so it will be mailed to me.  Instead of a VISA Gift card, he gave me a crisp $50. Again, I had too much time on my hands and it was actually a little bit amusing. I kept wanting to scream out to the other people in the room "don't you realize these people are lying through their teeth?!" I can't believe RCI lets this kind of thing go on. Not that I believe RCI is behind it but I can't believe they do not know about it.


 We got the same postcard...they said they are transfering our timeshares out of our name and into the RCI / The Lodges at Indian point. Into the TRUE POINTS PROGRAM.  Has anyone ever heard or been in this vacation club ?


----------

